# Audio CD, MiniDisc, (Hybrid) SACD, DVD Audio, Bluray Audio, HPFA, DVD Video, Bluray (video) owners club



## mplayerMuPDF (Sep 27, 2022)

To complement the new Optical Disc Drive owners club, I have decided to create *this new owners club for owners of commercial/pressed multimedia discs* of the types listed in the thread title. Posts about non-pressed, recordable (i.e. burned or blank media) optical discs should be posted in the Optical Disc Drive owners club instead. *This thread* is also better suited for *discussion of standalone optical disc players* of various kinds (including but not limited to *car players, Mini HiFi (component) systems and game consoles*).

<< more information will be added to this original post over time >>


----------



## AsRock (Sep 27, 2022)

New, only way i can get the stuff i like is to pay a hell load for the old transports CD players used to use ( magnets ), none of the cheap plastic cog crap.

As for CDR's i have a bunch still sitting around i tend to only use original disks.


----------



## mplayerMuPDF (Sep 28, 2022)

Courtesy of my shaky hands and the unstabilized camera of my BlackBerry Z10 that normally serves as an MP3 player (sorry, too lazy to get the Xr or use my old compact camera)

























My only SACD, released by Analogue Productions, who do SACD rereleases of many popular (Western) albums. Purchased primarily because of the greatly superior (re)master and secondarily for the novelty of having at least one SACD in my CD collection. I do not own any SACD player but as this is a hybrid SACD it can also be played (and ripped ) in any regular CD player/drive.

More information here - made by Sony DADC in Austria (Central Europe).


----------

